# Is your H502W tint very cool?



## tychoseven (Dec 26, 2014)

I apologize if this has been covered, but a search didn't turn anything up.

Just received an H502W L2 for Christmas, and while I love the beam pattern, the tint is very cool, with a purplish tinge. I thought maybe ZL sent me the cool white model by mistake, but I compared it to a friend's H502W and they both look cool. Anybody else noticing this?


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine has a slightly peachy/rosy tinge. I love it, except for the greenish edge caused by that stupid glow-in-the-dark thing. My H502w has replaced my H52w as my neck light.

ZL "W" lights are neutral, not warm. Don't know why they put the "W" there. Should be "N"


----------



## cyclesport (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't have the H502w but do have the H52w, as well as several other newer ZL XM-L2 (ZL claimed) 4400k LEDs, and I too notice a slant towards cooler tints with some of these newer warm(?) releases. I have a nailbender P60 drop-in with a XM-L2 T6 3C that is fairly accurate at 5000k, and my H52w looks to be around 5400-5600k by comparison on a white wall, although without any perceptible purple tinge. Although my newest ZL S62w, also listed at 4400k is actually close to 4400k?

As much as I like ZL products, they seem to be one of the production manufacturers that has a wide range of acceptance parameters for CREE tints and reels, as opposed to a company like Eagletac for example, who's CREE lights are remarkably consistent regardless of the light & tint selected. In my experience, when it comes to buying a new ZL light...the "tint lottery" is definitely at play!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 27, 2014)

My H602w is also very white, compared with my ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm. The Wizard should be ~4000K. I think my ZL is around 5000-5500K. Emailed them about it, but CS says it's normal. The w doesn't indeed stands for warm but for neutral. AFAIK the N is for when they start using a Nichia led. Not that there're plans though. That tells ZL CS me.


----------



## tychoseven (Dec 28, 2014)

Indeed, Re: the Zebralight tint lottery. I sent back my first H52w because it was unpleasantly green. I'm beginning to think I should have gotten the H502c.


----------



## euthymic (Dec 29, 2014)

I just received a H302W for xmas and after briefly throwing a battery in it at the party it also seems remarkably "cool" in tint compared to my previous "neutral" zebra lights. In fact, I had the exact same response as you (assuming that they must have mistakenly sent me a "cool white" model). Reading this thread, I pulled it out and compared it to a few others and it is certainly considerably cooler, but with a purpley-pinkish hue and greenish yellow outer that davidt1 described. Considering it is rated at the same 4400k as my HDS Nicha219 lights, it certainly doesn't seem correctly labeled. Although for it's intended purpose it's not unpleasant.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 29, 2014)

I ordered a H502w by a European seller.
He accidentally sent me two copies. I got to choose the one with the best tint and I returned the other.
One of the specimens had a tint slightly warmer but I chose the colder because he had better return brightness.
I even for a moment I thought that I had been sent by mistake a cool version, but it was enough to make the comparison with my old H502 cool withe the Year 2012 to see the difference.
However I agree, it seems that the versions without reflectors are slightly colder, even my H602w is the coldest of all H600Fw or H600w I saw.
H502w H602w and still have a neutral tint pleasing and acceptable.
(Terrible translation by Google)


----------



## subq (Dec 31, 2014)

I realize this thread is for the h502w, however, I have a similar question with the h302w. I actually ordered two of them at different times and Zebralight sent an RMA to send it back, however, I got the second one today and same issue...it seems extremely cool compared to my h32fw, sc52w, and sc62w

It would be nice to see a comparison picture of the h302w and h302 or the h502 and h502w for that matter, because the x02w model definitely isn't close to the other w models that have same temp listed on their sheet.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 31, 2014)

subq said:


> It would be nice to see a comparison picture of the h302w and h302 or the h502 and h502w for that matter, because the x02w model definitely isn't close to the other w models that have same temp listed on their sheet.



H502 cool withe (year 2012 XM-L) vs H502w (year 2014 XM-L2)

















H602w vs H502








Note: My H602w and H502w are neutral versions but are "cold" enough, approximately 4700/4800 k
I received two H502w and I compared, I returned the hottest (approximately 4200/4400 k) because significantly less bright.

(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## 18650 (Jan 2, 2015)

euthymic said:


> I just received a H302W for xmas and after briefly throwing a battery in it at the party it also seems remarkably "cool" in tint compared to my previous "neutral" zebra lights. In fact, I had the exact same response as you (assuming that they must have mistakenly sent me a "cool white" model). Reading this thread, I pulled it out and compared it to a few others and it is certainly considerably cooler, but with a purpley-pinkish hue and greenish yellow outer that davidt1 described. Considering it is rated at the same 4400k as my HDS Nicha219 lights, it certainly doesn't seem correctly labeled. Although for it's intended purpose it's not unpleasant.


 Oddly enough, I'd buy the SC62w now if I could be guaranteed one around 5000K instead of the too yellow 4400K they claim. Either that or wait for the MT-G2 version.


----------



## roxort (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello from France,
I've got the H52Fw (L2), the H502w (L2) and the SC52w L2.

All are the latest models from 2014.

The H52Fw's tint is yellowish in a not so pleasant way.
The H502w is kind of cold with greenish edges.
The SC52w is the most neutral and gives the most peacefull pleasing colors to the eye.

The H502w and SC52w have the same kind of neutral white, which is not so warm.

I will be using these in remote tropical countries where there isn't electricity all the time, and where the night comes at 6 pm.
That's why I will be using mainly the middle modes and the highest low mode. (to save batteries)

As a headlamp, I think the H52Fw is the best compromise for walking at night.
The H502w is good at standing on a table to see closup objects.

The SC52w has the best tint but is not a headlamp. I've tried it with a Nitecore 23mm Diffuser : it gives a nice warm flood. And with a Klarus cone diffuser in "candle" mode and it's OK too for ambient light.


----------



## Dr.444 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is my H502W L2 ... :thumbsup:


----------



## tychoseven (Jan 3, 2015)

I find it reassuring that I'm not alone in my observations of the tint. My H52Fw has a wonderful neutral tint, and I was expecting something similar to that. 
Rather than send the light back, I may attempt to swap the LED on my own. This way I can be certain I'm getting the tint I want.


----------



## C.M.S (Jan 7, 2015)

So 4400k (W) in general going to have a yellow tint no matter ?


----------



## roxort (Jan 8, 2015)

C.M.S said:


> So 4400k (W) in general going to have a yellow tint no matter ?



It seems to me that only the Fw models have a yellow tint (due to the diffuser) wheeras the other models have a more neutral white (kind of purple-ish) tint.


----------



## Stefano (Jan 28, 2015)

I own 19 zebralight and noted changes in tint, some are acceptable, some good, some very beautiful.
But if you have doubts suggest doing a test with a cool version withe, even the ugliest tint neutral is more pleasing to the eye of the cool white.
I had doubts about my H602w but it was enough to make a comparison with the H502 (cool withe) to appreciate the H602w although it is not very warm..
The current neutral tints of Zebralight is much cooler than in the past, but some specimens may be slightly warm

(Translate with Google)


----------



## roxort (Jan 28, 2015)

I think you're right.
All my Zebralights (H52Fw L2, SC52w L2, H502w L2) are way more pleasing (that is also warmer) than for example, my Petzl Tikka XP² or my Fenix E01...

I do find the yellowish color of the H52Fw not perfect but if I had to choose only one for travel, I would hesitate between this one and the SC52w and finally go for the H52Fw for the practicality of a headlamp / standing table lamp.
I find the H502w very good as a table lamp at low intensities for close up objects. But too wide (if you're not alone walking or want to be discreet) and without enough throw for walking (mainly at lower modes).
For me, the SC52w has the perfect color rendering even if it's kinda purple-ish.

If armytek had all the middle settings that Zebralight has, I would certainly go for Armytek, though.
But I do need all these middle settings that are good in terms of managing the amount-of-light / longevity ratio !


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 17, 2015)

Deleted. Wrong thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

